# Scribble's Rat-Flow



## Scribble (Mar 17, 2017)

So I finally got a Color-Flow, and here is a little sneak peek of the project. It's finally nice out side again in Idaho so I've been able to get some work done.



 
Here is what it looked like when it was owned by fellow member @Onewheelsqueel 


 
And here it is with a lot off paint removal done by @Onewheelsqueel



And here it is now,with even more house paint removal done by me. It has a different fork thats a part I supplied.


 


 


 

 


 


 
J.C Higgins wheels that I had.


 


 


 
Looks like the remains  of a dealer sticker/factory sticker?


 
Also might play with idea of using these.


 
The other bits.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice save!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 17, 2017)

You gotta go with the skirts


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 17, 2017)

Great project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 19, 2017)

How do you like your transit connect? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 19, 2017)

Boy oh boy, to think that there are so many swell bikes just 50-60 miles away. It's just really hard to even get there but on holidays and to visit my dad and uncle at the VA Cemetery. I even sent the ladies' Higgins I had off to Ada County in barter.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 19, 2017)

modelcarjedi said:


> How do you like your transit connect?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




???


----------



## Scribble (Mar 19, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Boy oh boy, to think that there are so many swell bikes just 50-60 miles away. It's just really hard to even get there but on holidays and to visit my dad and uncle at the VA Cemetery. I even sent the ladies' Higgins I had off to Ada County in barter.




This bike actually got shipped from Wisconsin, form a fellow member on RatRodbikes.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 19, 2017)

Scribble said:


> ???




The red van in the picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Mar 19, 2017)

modelcarjedi said:


> The red van in the picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh I get you now. Thats not mine, thats a photo from the previous owner.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 19, 2017)

Skirts are for girls bikes.......

Mike


----------



## ricobike (Mar 19, 2017)

That sticker is the Pinkerton insurance decal that a lot of the Colorflows had.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 20, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Skirts are for girls bikes.......
> 
> Mike




They're wicked cool, like getting the rear wheel well covers for your old 60s Impala.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 21, 2017)

Skirts skirts skirts let get the chant and wave going on this.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 21, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> You gotta go with the skirts



I hear that


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 24, 2017)

Any updates on the project?


----------



## Scribble (Apr 24, 2017)

jimbo53 said:


> Any updates on the project?




I decided to save this project for the RatRodBikes build off this year.

I'll update this post as we'll when I start the RRB build off.


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool project


----------



## Scribble (May 9, 2017)

With the RRB build off in full swing, I'm starting to work on this again. Already order a new set of shoes and doing some major cleaning. 






Rockin and rollin. Got everything broke down and ready for my boiled linseed oil treatment, I also have all the chrome and metal parts soaking in cleaning vinegar.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 9, 2017)

Wow...your effort is really paying off!  Lookin' good.


----------



## Scribble (May 12, 2017)

Started in on the wheel set, and got if finished today as well.






One of the things I love using in my builds, is original US made tubs you just can't find anything that match's these in quality.






Still one of the coolest hubs ever.


----------



## Scribble (May 16, 2017)

It's stating to become a bike again, and man oh man this was a day and a half it took me all day just to get the bottom bracket rebuilt
And I know what your thinking how in the world does one take all day just to repack a bottom bracket, well that happens when your cup set is so warn out that no matter how many times you take it apart and put it back together it won't stop feeling like you used rocks instead of fresh grease. So finally after taking it apart for the 20th time I finally found out that the cups were very much DEAD.






Head set press, one of the best tools ever.



These are the cups that caused me so much grief, don't worry I aggressively chucked them in the nearest trash just to make my self feel better .



Finally got it put together.






head set reassembled.



a little teaser of what this baby is going to look like so far I love it.


----------



## Scribble (May 22, 2017)

Alright now it's time to decide on which set of bars, and which seat will go on the Flow. I'm partial to the persons and the swoop back bars. But let me know what you guys are thinking.



Persons is on the right, Messenger is on the left.
Torrington swoop back bars on top, standard Torrington bars that came with the bike originally on the bottom.


----------



## Scribble (May 25, 2017)

Drilled out the holes for the skirt guards, and got to test fit it all.



I bought myself a brand new set of cobalt drill bits just for the Flow and SliverKing projects.


----------



## Scribble (May 30, 2017)

Special addition to the build.



I put the wing nut on the end of a screwdriver, and then crimped the nut so it would fit in the end of handle bars.






And like magic I've made some custom jeweled gips.



Jewels !!






Also bought this, super stoked.


----------



## Scribble (May 30, 2017)

Well it's together again, and I've been riding it around town to work out any little bugs the bike rides really nice. Although I'm on the fence about leaving the skirt guards bare metal, let me know what you guys are thinking.


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 5, 2017)

Nicely done!


----------



## Scribble (Jul 9, 2017)

I decided to paint the skirt guards tried to get the best possible match in paint color.


 


 


 


 
Lots of steel wool, scotch bright and sand paper. Looks much better then bare steel in my option.


 


 
I was trying to match the patina, as you can see it's paint and bare steel not much rust if any. I think it's a fairly good match


 
I used one of my grimy rags to buff the paint to a more matte finish.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 9, 2017)

Taped off and painted, just waiting for it to dry then I'll do the aging process on the gold.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 10, 2017)

Boy, this really came together nicely!  I like your creativity, especially how you fashioned the jeweled grips....I put that in my "lesson box" for future use.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 10, 2017)

Rides4Fun said:


> Boy, this really came together nicely!  I like your creativity, especially how you fashioned the jeweled grips....I put that in my "lesson box" for future use.




Thank you !!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 12, 2017)

Very cool looking cruiser! Nice job on the paint match and patina! Joe


----------

